# Huntsville or Nashville



## kittystampede (Feb 23, 2013)

Wondering if there are any support groups in these 2 areas. I currently live in Vancouver Canada and there are plenty and they are well populated, but I may move to one of these places and I wonder if the support will be lesser in comparison and if it's worth it


----------



## gmlong31 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey, Kitty!

This is not a treatment support group, but one that would more than likely fulfill some of your needs. It's based in the Nashville area, and we're close to having our first meeting, as soon as I can find a suitable location. We're looking at the 2nd week of March. More details are at the link below if you're interested.

I would be pumped if you could join us!

http://www.meetup.com/ProjectHappiness/messages/boards/


----------

